# Our New Arrivals!



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Meet Sandy and Danni from Greece (as opposed to Grease:grin2!

Two rescues from Patmos, they are approx 9 months old (best guess by Greek vet who issued Pet Passport) and are thought to be Portuguese Podengo crossbreeds. Sandy is the smaller and more timid and sand coloured, Danni is much more confident and far more energetic and quite fox like in colour. We picked them up on December 28th and they have settled really well. Mind you we are surrounded by fantastic beaches and countryside so they are in seventh heaven walk wise!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Good work! Nice looking pups.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

caulkhead said:


> Meet Sandy and Danni from Greece (as opposed to Grease:grin2!
> 
> Two rescues from Patmos, they are approx 9 months old (best guess by Greek vet who issued Pet Passport) and are thought to be Portuguese Podengo crossbreeds. Sandy is the smaller and more timid and sand coloured, Danni is much more confident and far more energetic and quite fox like in colour. We picked them up on December 28th and they have settled really well.* Mind you we are surrounded by fantastic beaches and countryside so they are in seventh heaven walk wise!*


But you have taken them away from some of the best beaches in the world, especially Psili Ammos, then Agro Livadi, Kampos(when quiet) and even Grikou - just 2 hours ago sent an e-mail to my Swiss friends in Grikou - carried their piano up to their house 20 years ago..

I did not know you knew Patmos - how long, who do you know, where do you stay?

I have been going there for 40 years, the last 20-30 with my boat, now gone, so on land last year.

Send me a PM if the answer is going off topic.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Not just for Christmas remember. 



Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> Meet Sandy and Danni from Greece (as opposed to Grease:grin2!
> 
> Two rescues from Patmos, they are approx 9 months old (best guess by Greek vet who issued Pet Passport) and are thought to be Portuguese Podengo crossbreeds. Sandy is the smaller and more timid and sand coloured, Danni is much more confident and far more energetic and quite fox like in colour. We picked them up on December 28th and they have settled really well. Mind you we are surrounded by fantastic beaches and countryside so they are in seventh heaven walk wise!


Good man, one of our Owners members did the same recently, seems the place is overun with stray dogs


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

I lived in Greece for eight years and can say that the greeks or not renowned for looking after their animals.I have friends who live in a coastal village and they get a lot of dogs abandoned by Greeks on holiday a few find new homes but the majority get shot by some of the locals.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Congratulations! 

We are in Spain and there don’t seem to be nearly so many strays as there used to be. I am thinking of volunteering at the local rescue but am worried about my emotional health if I do.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

How long are you going to be there Pat?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

And actually, where is 'there'? I must have missed your journey.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

patp said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> We are in Spain and there don't seem to be nearly so many strays as there used to be. I am thinking of volunteering at the local rescue but am worried about my emotional health if I do.


Post us a picture Pat, I for one would love to see your set up.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Because I was trying to avoid saying, on social media, that we are away, I forgot to mention it on here!

We are in the Almeria region of Spain. I would love to post a photo but cannot get my hea around it. I know how to post one to Facebook, from my iPad, now though.

The journey was not enjoyable. Chris refused to do any planning of campsites, preferring to “wing it”. This meant that only one night was spent on a quiet Aire. Even then it had no water . The rest were spent on motorways or, when we did stumble on a campsite, at the mercy of gale force coastal winds

We are fine now, though. Nice little site with mountain views and lots of dry,warm weather We walk to Turre, the nearest town, each morning to pick up a paper, then spend most of the day reading it until time to walk the dog again! Surrounded by ramblas so she can go off lead. Poor girl had a bit of a phobia about barking dogs after a badly run puppy class. It is nearly cured now!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Just looked up Turre on Google maps - don't you just love that app?!? Looks a great place to be - I believe the Murcia area has a very nice microclimate.

Enjoy the relaxation!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Your not too far from Carboneras just a little south of you.
We spent many years there before it became developed and 'tidy' and even bought a piece of land. But that went all wrong.


We could just park the RV up along the beach along with a few more vans. Very laid back.


Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We found this site when we were full timing and staying long term in Las Negras on a quiet little site right on the coast in the Cabo de Gata natural park. That village, like Carboneras, has changed now.
Mojacar is the most developed in the area but still has some charm.

Lots of brits here, like us, for the winter. Turre has a large ex pat community with lots of clubs and societies to get involved with if that is your thing.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

caulkhead said:


> Meet Sandy and Danni from Greece (as opposed to Grease:grin2!
> 
> Two rescues from Patmos, they are approx 9 months old (best guess by Greek vet who issued Pet Passport) and are thought to be Portuguese Podengo crossbreeds. Sandy is the smaller and more timid and sand coloured, Danni is much more confident and far more energetic and quite fox like in colour. We picked them up on December 28th and they have settled really well. Mind you we are surrounded by fantastic beaches and countryside so they are in seventh heaven walk wise!


Going through the pet section I came across this and wondered how Sandy & Danni are now, almost a year later.
?


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Going through the pet section I came across this and wondered how Sandy & Danni are now, almost a year later.
> ?


Thanks for asking Jan. They are both doing really well and a year on we are so pleased we have them.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

How lovely 

I must admit that my Romanian rescue was an eye opener and a half! We deduced that he was not, as many are, a street dog and so quite used to humans. We are pretty sure he was trapped in the more rural parts and shipped over here. From his point of view I think he would have been happier roaming the mountains and being supported with feeding stations and vet care where needed. I do not support the charities that are shipping the Romanian dogs all the way over here. I support the ones that are neutering and releasing in the place that the dog is familiar with.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

patp said:


> I do not support the charities that are shipping the Romanian dogs all the way over here. I support the ones that are neutering and releasing in the place that the dog is familiar with.


I would agree with those sentiments Pat - seems to me it's likely to set up a trafficking of dogs which is not in their best interests.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

patp said:


> How lovely
> 
> I must admit that my Romanian rescue was an eye opener and a half! We deduced that he was not, as many are, a street dog and so quite used to humans. We are pretty sure he was trapped in the more rural parts and shipped over here. From his point of view I think he would have been happier roaming the mountains and being supported with feeding stations and vet care where needed. I do not support the charities that are shipping the Romanian dogs all the way over here. I support the ones that are neutering and releasing in the place that the dog is familiar with.


Oh-oh no more freedom of movement after BRXT - will that apply migrant dogs too? Thought with all the begging ads on TV over Xmas we have enough orphaned and abandoned, ill-treated and unloved, kids, dogs, donkeys, etc etc without being lumbered with any other country's. PS Your dogs from Greece look quite contented and healthy now, caulky.:laugh:


----------

